# Australia's Evans Electric Develops Direct-Drive In-Wheel Motor



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Installed on a Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution, the four in-wheel electric motors develop some 800 hp at 925 foot-pounds of torque.

More...


----------

